# Laserblast (1978)



## Dawes (Oct 3, 2004)

*"Laserblast"*

A really bad SF flick from about 1978. Boy finds discarded alien weapon in the desert and it begins to change him. He then proceeds to blast everything in sight. Entertainingly bad, I guess. Anyone admit to seeing it?


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 18, 2019)

Yes this film is truly bad , but its a classic and  I  just love to watch it.    

The sad part is that the potential for a good film was there .  It had an interesting story premise and with  a better script,  could have easily  become good  solid science fiction film.   This film is definitely a candidate for a reboot.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Nov 19, 2019)

I paid good money to see this in a theater.

The stop-motion aliens are cool.  Everything else, not so much.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 19, 2019)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> I paid good money to see this in a theater.
> 
> The stop-motion aliens are cool.  Everything else, not so much.




I thought those  two stop motion Lizards were the best actors in that whole film.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 19, 2019)

Good lizardmen and their rayguns, the plot was, errr, geee I just watched it a while ago...


----------



## Vince W (Nov 19, 2019)

Please tell me this is on youtube.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2019)

Vince W said:


> Please tell me this is on youtube.



It's on Youtube but as part of Mystery Science 3000.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2019)

J Riff said:


> Good lizardmen and their rayguns, the plot was, errr, geee I just watched it a while ago...



Roddy McDowell was in this film 

 There were plans a for Laserblast 2 , which never  came to fruition.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 22, 2019)

i refuse to watch MS theater ever since they ran amok and did too many of them. Takes the fun out, and the jokes got a bit repetetive and predictable and juvenile. The reviews in here are just as funnier, I reckon.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 22, 2019)

Found it.
Tubi is the largest free movie and TV streaming service in the US. We are not available in Europe due to changes in EU laws.

That warning is wierd. I'm not in the US and it worked fine.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2019)

J Riff said:


> i refuse to watch MS theater ever since they ran amok and did too many of them. Takes the fun out, and the jokes got a bit repetetive and predictable and juvenile. The reviews in here are just as funnier, I reckon.



Some of the commentary is absolutely  hysterical.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 23, 2019)

too many fart jokes, same jokes movie after movie... i like my own jokes better, tyvm... like the one about Hitler's brain...


----------



## Anthoney (Nov 23, 2019)

I saw it at a drive-in when it came out.  Then again in a bad movie marathon in the 90s.  No MST3000 required.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2019)

Anthoney said:


> I saw it at a drive-in when it came out.  Then again in a bad movie marathon in the 90s.  No MST3000 required.



Imagine  this reboot. * Laserblast*   A  Quintin Tarantino film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

We need more films like this.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

J Riff said:


> too many fart jokes, same jokes movie after movie... i like my own jokes better, tyvm... like the one about Hitler's brain...



Ive seen that atrocious film and would put that under the heading of " what were thye thinking when they green lighted  this film" ?


----------



## J Riff (Nov 24, 2019)

yeah but DID they save Hitler's brain? Where is it now? I call for a sequel.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 24, 2019)

J Riff said:


> yeah but DID they save Hitler's brain? Where is it now? I call for a sequel.



*They Saved Hitler's Brain II: Lost in Uruguay .    *


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 28, 2019)

For me, it;s one of those, "not bad, not good, but not bad" weird sci-fi flicks. I too thought it had potential, but the budget was tiny. I saw it at a drive-in. Then on VHS and finally on MST3K (best version).


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 30, 2019)

Starbeast said:


> For me, it;s one of those, "not bad, not good, but not bad" weird sci-fi flicks. I too thought it had potential, but the budget was tiny. I saw it at a drive-in. Then on VHS and finally on MST3K (best version).
> 
> View attachment 58205
> 
> ...



Cool pictures .

If could change history on this film, I would give it more of a budget ,  turn over writing, production and direction  jobs  to Roger Corman ,Joesph Stephano, Leslie Stevens  and Harlan Ellison , Imagine what they could've done with this film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 30, 2019)

Inside ever bad Science fiction film is potential good one and,  LaserBast is such a film .


----------



## J Riff (Nov 30, 2019)

no, it's perfect. )


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 6, 2019)

J Riff said:


> no, it's perfect. )



I would venture to guess thatches film was influenced by  Robert  Louise Stevenson's  novel * Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde*


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 8, 2019)

Starbeast said:


> For me, it;s one of those, "not bad, not good, but not bad" weird sci-fi flicks. I too thought it had potential, but the budget was tiny. I saw it at a drive-in. Then on VHS and finally on MST3K (best version).
> 
> View attachment 58205
> 
> ...



Would Dubbing have made this INTO a better film?Hm  No


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2019)

Since thye killed off the kid , I wonder what the story premise would have been for LaserBlast 2 ?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Dec 14, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> Since they killed off the kid , I wonder what the story premise would have been for LaserBlast 2 ?




The aliens return to Earth, unhappy with the fact that those pesky human beings stole their technology, leading to a series of battles between a small number of laser-wielding aliens and a large number of humans with lesser weapons.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2019)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> The aliens return to Earth, unhappy with the fact that those pesky human beings stole their technology, leading to a series of battles between a small number of laser-wielding aliens and a large number of humans with lesser weapons.



Given how bad the story was in the first movie , that story would be a slight improvement.


----------



## Anthoney (Dec 14, 2019)

There has to be stop motion for it to be Laserblast.  I think they could do some really cool stop motion aliens with modern technology.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2019)

Anthoney said:


> There has to be stop motion for it to be Laserblast.  I think they could do some really cool stop motion aliens with modern technology.



The recent movie The Fantastic Mr Fox used stop motion animation so ,it could still be done.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 14, 2019)

I will play the confused old prospector who finds the alien tech in the desert and is the first one disintegrated. We can do this.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 15, 2019)

J Riff said:


> I will play the confused old prospector who finds the alien tech in the desert and is the first one disintegrated. We can do this.



Hm, that would make a great opening aces for the film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2019)

This has turned out to be  wonderfully silly and fun thread.


----------



## Peter A (Dec 23, 2019)

I have this on DVD, but I have not watched it yet. It was by Full Moon Entertainment or Empire Pictures, I think.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 23, 2019)

It came out 1977, the same year that Star Wars came out.  The other Studios seeing the success of Star Wars wanted to cash in so, they began pumping out  these kinds of films.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2020)

Peter A said:


> I have this on DVD, but I have not watched it yet. It was by Full Moon Entertainment or Empire Pictures, I think.



This the type of  science fiction  film Ed Wood would have made if he had had an actual  budget to work with.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 11, 2020)

Hm , how about as a showtime or HBO tv series ? 

Just a thought.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2020)

Both of the lead actors in this film are dead.


----------

